# Google- Nestle buys U.S. firm as part of food pharma drive - Montreal Gazette



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Moneycontrol.com<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Nestle buys U.S. firm as part of food pharma drive**Montreal Gazette*Prometheus cites estimates that 60 million Americans may have symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome*, while about 1.2 million are affected by more chronic irritable bowel disease. Nestle's move comes at a time of growing overlap between "Big Pharma" and *...*Nestle's Health Science Unit To Slow Deal Flow After $1 Billion Buy<nobr>NASDAQ</nobr><nobr>*all 38 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

